# Has anyone tried this fader controller



## Stefcien (Dec 2, 2021)

Has anyone tried these? It must feel better then my Korg NanoKontrol. The price is right I guess. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224719610886?_trkparms=amclksrc%3DITM%26aid%3D1110002%26algo%3DSPLICE.SOI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200818142836%26meid%3Da006f331c53d4f08bcbf641db920b6fd%26pid%3D101197%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D7%26sd%3D224690092974%26itm%3D224719610886%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DPromotedSellersOtherItemsV2&_trksid=p2047675.c101197.m1850&amdata=cksum%3A224719610886a006f331c53d4f08bcbf641db920b6fd%7Cenc%3AAQAGAAAB8ILwbAem3D%252FbhwFWN0NgurBbCSOnxH4ynKMHl2AiHZfxa7uHcGpKIfmcIJ%252Fs82elK26ERcs7MNNeYfI9NRPJFY6cT6VrTD5aiSvelYb36QOBidu9TARUiWal8BTQ1Iv4XRxwIVPjyHE%252FDbwCCCLI8Nzdk4RatwMXuG6%252BTvBHR7Ko0yrk1WBGvWJQOFhcDhPGrUQizKoYQI8jdVRdC3AH051bpl7djvmijZ9ZiK5QFv0pr2YPqQYLrsdp%252FCU7vc1EjSw4PK16DRtoQE6J05WohoLwyDOFtFVFIRDlKlr%252B%252ByaxI4QHOCmxHHvx9GJ0s%252FQolGw2nbV6Tu6tsXfMfPe851lHHCupWCGqR2Qd5xvlYNlLOFVxsQFm0sMkA%252BvG48cALylBKcMZNshNqq09dpHEAD9CEGlqai7CbH6l7GV%252FjggsyJnmmtvYAndhCeNooeHOwZ%252FG8l12eheaKTO5OiWSmlJJ6ckxZl2rdEF62R7JnGR1tBDUfUPwNHQ1jVlp36Bgi5gQ1YcWPCvHpz%252B9902eBBX%252FYp89vQBr0NqBZjeJkHepUTDZPvSvveZ9BcB2%252BbxneUtBvglSQFZI82TBmSHWBZ53w97K%252FDjoZxjFwY7%252BnATlD1tQsiJgA5kRCyfUuMe747LTgtAyq1OV345bf5s%252BcQw%253D%7Campid%3APL_CLK%7Cclp%3A2047675 (Heres the link)


----------



## cedricm (Dec 2, 2021)

Nope. Great price.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Dec 2, 2021)

I posted a sale from the same vendor in another thread. Someone mentioned buying from them and that the quality was good. Great to see they are making those 3 or 4 fader models.


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Dec 2, 2021)

Stefcien said:


> Has anyone tried these? It must feel better then my Korg NanoKontrol. The price is right I guess. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224719610886?_trkparms=amclksrc%3DITM%26aid%3D1110002%26algo%3DSPLICE.SOI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200818142836%26meid%3Da006f331c53d4f08bcbf641db920b6fd%26pid%3D101197%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D7%26sd%3D224690092974%26itm%3D224719610886%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DPromotedSellersOtherItemsV2&_trksid=p2047675.c101197.m1850&amdata=cksum%3A224719610886a006f331c53d4f08bcbf641db920b6fd%7Cenc%3AAQAGAAAB8ILwbAem3D%252FbhwFWN0NgurBbCSOnxH4ynKMHl2AiHZfxa7uHcGpKIfmcIJ%252Fs82elK26ERcs7MNNeYfI9NRPJFY6cT6VrTD5aiSvelYb36QOBidu9TARUiWal8BTQ1Iv4XRxwIVPjyHE%252FDbwCCCLI8Nzdk4RatwMXuG6%252BTvBHR7Ko0yrk1WBGvWJQOFhcDhPGrUQizKoYQI8jdVRdC3AH051bpl7djvmijZ9ZiK5QFv0pr2YPqQYLrsdp%252FCU7vc1EjSw4PK16DRtoQE6J05WohoLwyDOFtFVFIRDlKlr%252B%252ByaxI4QHOCmxHHvx9GJ0s%252FQolGw2nbV6Tu6tsXfMfPe851lHHCupWCGqR2Qd5xvlYNlLOFVxsQFm0sMkA%252BvG48cALylBKcMZNshNqq09dpHEAD9CEGlqai7CbH6l7GV%252FjggsyJnmmtvYAndhCeNooeHOwZ%252FG8l12eheaKTO5OiWSmlJJ6ckxZl2rdEF62R7JnGR1tBDUfUPwNHQ1jVlp36Bgi5gQ1YcWPCvHpz%252B9902eBBX%252FYp89vQBr0NqBZjeJkHepUTDZPvSvveZ9BcB2%252BbxneUtBvglSQFZI82TBmSHWBZ53w97K%252FDjoZxjFwY7%252BnATlD1tQsiJgA5kRCyfUuMe747LTgtAyq1OV345bf5s%252BcQw%253D%7Campid%3APL_CLK%7Cclp%3A2047675 (Heres the link)


I have the two-slider version of this. Easy set up and works great for me.


----------



## Stefcien (Dec 3, 2021)

Seymour Caiman said:


> I have the two-slider version of this. Easy set up and works great for


I have no issues with my Korg NanoKontrol besides it taking up too much space on my desk. I am liking the size and simplicity of that one. Faders have a decent throw? Decent feel? Minimal drop outs? Im not expecting solid gold for the price.


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Dec 3, 2021)

Stefcien said:


> I have no issues with my Korg NanoKontrol besides it taking up too much space on my desk. I am liking the size and simplicity of that one. Faders have a decent throw? Decent feel? Minimal drop outs? Im not expecting solid gold for the price.


It's very light, but sturdy enough. The faders feel good to me, but I'm only upgrading from faders on my Alesis keyboard. They are long enough and have enough resistance to work with the dynamic layers of the samples I have. I haven't noticed any dropouts of significance yet. Postage was quick too - (UK to UK for me!). To be honest, I just wanted something under 50 bucks that was simple and had no potential postage issues!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 3, 2021)

Stefcien said:


> Has anyone tried these? It must feel better then my Korg NanoKontrol. The price is right I guess. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224719610886?_trkparms=amclksrc%3DITM%26aid%3D1110002%26algo%3DSPLICE.SOI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200818142836%26meid%3Da006f331c53d4f08bcbf641db920b6fd%26pid%3D101197%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D7%26sd%3D224690092974%26itm%3D224719610886%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DPromotedSellersOtherItemsV2&_trksid=p2047675.c101197.m1850&amdata=cksum%3A224719610886a006f331c53d4f08bcbf641db920b6fd%7Cenc%3AAQAGAAAB8ILwbAem3D%252FbhwFWN0NgurBbCSOnxH4ynKMHl2AiHZfxa7uHcGpKIfmcIJ%252Fs82elK26ERcs7MNNeYfI9NRPJFY6cT6VrTD5aiSvelYb36QOBidu9TARUiWal8BTQ1Iv4XRxwIVPjyHE%252FDbwCCCLI8Nzdk4RatwMXuG6%252BTvBHR7Ko0yrk1WBGvWJQOFhcDhPGrUQizKoYQI8jdVRdC3AH051bpl7djvmijZ9ZiK5QFv0pr2YPqQYLrsdp%252FCU7vc1EjSw4PK16DRtoQE6J05WohoLwyDOFtFVFIRDlKlr%252B%252ByaxI4QHOCmxHHvx9GJ0s%252FQolGw2nbV6Tu6tsXfMfPe851lHHCupWCGqR2Qd5xvlYNlLOFVxsQFm0sMkA%252BvG48cALylBKcMZNshNqq09dpHEAD9CEGlqai7CbH6l7GV%252FjggsyJnmmtvYAndhCeNooeHOwZ%252FG8l12eheaKTO5OiWSmlJJ6ckxZl2rdEF62R7JnGR1tBDUfUPwNHQ1jVlp36Bgi5gQ1YcWPCvHpz%252B9902eBBX%252FYp89vQBr0NqBZjeJkHepUTDZPvSvveZ9BcB2%252BbxneUtBvglSQFZI82TBmSHWBZ53w97K%252FDjoZxjFwY7%252BnATlD1tQsiJgA5kRCyfUuMe747LTgtAyq1OV345bf5s%252BcQw%253D%7Campid%3APL_CLK%7Cclp%3A2047675 (Heres the link)


They look very interesting, the price is great, and the reviews on eBay are positive. Sadly, shipping to the U.S. is really high.


----------



## cmillar (Dec 4, 2021)

I happen to love the 'Akai MidiMix'. 

Very solidly built, has more flexibility for use than the Korg, and still has a great price for what it is.









Akai Professional MIDImix MIDI Control Surface


Portable DAW Controller for Ableton Live with 9 Faders, 24 Control Knobs, and Bank, Mute, Solo, and Record Arm Buttons




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Stefcien (Dec 5, 2021)

cmillar said:


> I happen to love the 'Akai MidiMix'.
> 
> Very solidly built, has more flexibility for use than the Korg, and still has a great price for what it is.
> 
> ...


I like akai, boy only issue is the same as the korg. It takes up too much space


----------



## cmillar (Dec 5, 2021)

Stefcien said:


> I like akai, boy only issue is the same as the korg. It takes up too much space


Maybe you really need a MIDI keyboard with faders built right into it? Then no worries about desk space.

Like something by M-Audio or someone like that.


----------



## Stefcien (Dec 5, 2021)

cmillar said:


> Maybe you really need a MIDI keyboard with faders built right into it? Then no worries about desk space.
> 
> Like something by M-Audio or someone like that.


I currently have a S88mk2, Kensington expert mouse, 2 iPads, 3 screens and a mixer on my desk. I don't want more things on my desk.


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 5, 2021)

See my entry yesterday. As you are residing in France, I suspect the price for transport and
customs will be the same, all being EU and such? I paid less than 20 euro's to customs.
It is a steal to have so much faders for not that much money as $ are less than €.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 5, 2021)

As my career goes, I tend to simplify my workflow, especially to use less gadgets on my desk. I was having couple iPads, faders, touch screens on my desk, and now just one Nuances Controller, one MC-8 by Nakedboard, keyboard and mouse, and a 88keys keyboard underneath. 

I highly recommend either Nakedboard MC-8 or Nuances Controller, both are 60mm high quality and smooth fader controller.


----------



## Stefcien (Dec 5, 2021)

holywilly said:


> As my career goes, I tend to simplify my workflow, especially to use less gadgets on my desk. I was having couple iPads, faders, touch screens on my desk, and now just one Nuances Controller, one MC-8 by Nakedboard, keyboard and mouse, and a 88keys keyboard underneath.
> 
> I highly recommend either Nakedboard MC-8 or Nuances Controller, both are 60mm high quality and smooth fader controller.


yeah, my 88 key is underneath my desk, the iPads are my keycommands, the korg Kontrol is just using 3 faders. I like my desk clean and uncluttered as well. I really like this Nuances controller. Im based out of Paris currently so I like that it is French as well. The Nakedboard is cool but I just don't need that many faders on my desk.


----------



## shmuelyosef (Dec 13, 2021)

So far, I'm pretty happy with my Novation SL MkIII. The faders and knobs are very high quality and they provide plug and play software for arbitrary configurations that you can store in 64 memories. 
8 knobs 
8 faders
16 buttons
16 percussion pads that double as inputs for the sequencer


----------



## milford59 (Dec 14, 2021)

Stefcien said:


> Has anyone tried these? It must feel better then my Korg NanoKontrol. The price is right I guess. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224719610886?_trkparms=amclksrc%3DITM%26aid%3D1110002%26algo%3DSPLICE.SOI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200818142836%26meid%3Da006f331c53d4f08bcbf641db920b6fd%26pid%3D101197%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D7%26sd%3D224690092974%26itm%3D224719610886%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DPromotedSellersOtherItemsV2&_trksid=p2047675.c101197.m1850&amdata=cksum%3A224719610886a006f331c53d4f08bcbf641db920b6fd%7Cenc%3AAQAGAAAB8ILwbAem3D%252FbhwFWN0NgurBbCSOnxH4ynKMHl2AiHZfxa7uHcGpKIfmcIJ%252Fs82elK26ERcs7MNNeYfI9NRPJFY6cT6VrTD5aiSvelYb36QOBidu9TARUiWal8BTQ1Iv4XRxwIVPjyHE%252FDbwCCCLI8Nzdk4RatwMXuG6%252BTvBHR7Ko0yrk1WBGvWJQOFhcDhPGrUQizKoYQI8jdVRdC3AH051bpl7djvmijZ9ZiK5QFv0pr2YPqQYLrsdp%252FCU7vc1EjSw4PK16DRtoQE6J05WohoLwyDOFtFVFIRDlKlr%252B%252ByaxI4QHOCmxHHvx9GJ0s%252FQolGw2nbV6Tu6tsXfMfPe851lHHCupWCGqR2Qd5xvlYNlLOFVxsQFm0sMkA%252BvG48cALylBKcMZNshNqq09dpHEAD9CEGlqai7CbH6l7GV%252FjggsyJnmmtvYAndhCeNooeHOwZ%252FG8l12eheaKTO5OiWSmlJJ6ckxZl2rdEF62R7JnGR1tBDUfUPwNHQ1jVlp36Bgi5gQ1YcWPCvHpz%252B9902eBBX%252FYp89vQBr0NqBZjeJkHepUTDZPvSvveZ9BcB2%252BbxneUtBvglSQFZI82TBmSHWBZ53w97K%252FDjoZxjFwY7%252BnATlD1tQsiJgA5kRCyfUuMe747LTgtAyq1OV345bf5s%252BcQw%253D%7Campid%3APL_CLK%7Cclp%3A2047675 (Heres the link)


I recently bought the 3-slider version of this and first impressions are that it is great.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 15, 2021)

Well after sitting on the fence I’ve ordered a three fader one. I’ll update with my (not very expert) thoughts when I get it.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 16, 2021)

Ok it’s arrived (24 hours after ordering 👍🏻😳)
Impressions:
It’s plastic, it’s light, it’s boxy and won’t win any design awards, it’s very sturdy!
The maker has tbh spent the money where it matters. The faders are smooth and have a nice resistance, they certainly don’t feel cheap.
In use I can’t really fault it tbh. Setting it up and changing CC per fader is easy. Press and hold the little button move the fader, job done. It has 5 program banks. The instructions are simple and work.
For the money it’s a bargain tbh.
How long will it last time will tell but given what else is in the price range it’s way superior for it’s I tended purpose imho.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Dec 16, 2021)

PhilA said:


> Ok it’s arrived (24 hours after ordering 👍🏻😳)
> Impressions:
> It’s plastic, it’s light, it’s boxy and won’t win any design awards, it’s very sturdy!
> The maker has tbh spent the money where it matters. The faders are smooth and have a nice resistance, they certainly don’t feel cheap.
> ...


Do you see any screw holes to open it up? Just curious how easy it would be to reframe it into a wood case.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes all of the screws are accessible. Each fader has two screws on the top panel too, so I’d imagine it could be re housed easily enough.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Dec 16, 2021)

PhilA said:


> Yes all of the screws are accessible. Each fader has two screws on the top panel too, so I’d imagine it could be re housed easily enough.


Thanks! Ok now I'm suuuuper tempted


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 24, 2022)

I just got the two-fader version of this (because as someone mentioned in another thread it's lower profile), mainly because my nanokontrol was taking too much space to the left of my keyboard (I'm left-handed so that's where my manuscript paper also sits). It's a really sweet box! Vastly improved fader feel over the nano of course, and I love the old-skool red LED readout.


----------



## shmuelyosef (Jan 24, 2022)

Stefcien said:


> I currently have a S88mk2, Kensington expert mouse, 2 iPads, 3 screens and a mixer on my desk. I don't want more things on my desk.


Do you really need 88 keys at your DAW desk. I downsized to a 49-key controller (SL Mk3) 
And have a Nord 73-key to the side and it gave me a.lot more desk space.


----------



## Stefcien (Jan 24, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I just got the two-fader version of this (because as someone mentioned in another thread it's lower profile), mainly because my nanokontrol was taking too much space to the left of my keyboard (I'm left-handed so that's where my manuscript paper also sits). It's a really sweet box! Vastly improved fader feel over the nano of course, and I love the old-skool red LED readout.


Well, looks like ill need to pick this up. I as well and left handed


----------



## Stefcien (Jan 24, 2022)

shmuelyosef said:


> Do you really need 88 keys at your DAW desk. I downsized to a 49-key controller (SL Mk3)
> And have a Nord 73-key to the side and it gave me a.lot more desk space.


I guess at the end of the day I do not "need" 88 keys. I like to have it, plus its on a sliding tray under the desk.


----------



## DCPImages (Jan 24, 2022)

Here is my current favorite:

https://intech.studio/ 

I have 2 modules and they are very good quality and well designed.

D


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 25, 2022)

DCPImages said:


> Here is my current favorite:
> 
> https://intech.studio/
> 
> ...


So you've had good luck with these? They look really nice... especially for the price. 

The editing software seems great; being able save and switch between profiles.


----------



## DCPImages (Jan 25, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> So you've had good luck with these? They look really nice... especially for the price.
> 
> The editing software seems great; being able save and switch between profiles.


Very happy with them. Well made. Precise. If you are looking for sliders, there are 2 models: shorter and longer. I purchased both. Many people seem to want longer sliders, but I prefer the shorter ones, which are precise and do everything I want when it comes to writing CC curves. Intech regularly updates the software, which works fine.
D


----------



## markrosoft (Jan 25, 2022)

I've been pretty happy with the Studiologic Mixface. It really doesn't take up that much space and it's worked great for me so far. Super easy to program and it has 4 different setups that are super easy to switch between (so you can click the blue button for your Kontakt layout and the red button for Arturia, or whatever). The knobs and faders are solid. I wish the knobs were infinite but you can't get it all. The DAW controls are pretty good too!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 25, 2022)

DCPImages said:


> Very happy with them. Well made. Precise. If you are looking for sliders, there are 2 models: shorter and longer. I purchased both. Many people seem to want longer sliders, but I prefer the shorter ones, which are precise and do everything I want when it comes to writing CC curves. Intech regularly updates the software, which works fine.
> D


Preordered on this recommendation


----------

